

Ask HN: How to sell ads to companies? - iaskwhy

I have a site with a good amount of visits (but nothing out of this world: 60k visits/month, 150k pageviews/month) but it's part of a niche which I believe is one hell of a market for those companies trying to grab the attention of young people (15 to 30 years old).<p>My first attempt was to directly reach those big companies and trying to get a sponsorship from them but all I got was a no which was ok.<p>One of the biggest companies said they weren't interested in being a sponsor but the site was interesting for them so they could buy some ad space there. They told me to contact an agency, I believe they outsource campaigns management to those kind of agencies.<p>I tried to contact a bunch of them but there was a problem here: they wanted me to sell standard banner sizes and a lower CPM while I was trying to offer them one giant ad (900x400) and bring the whole CPI (cost per influence) to the table. I also said there would only be one ad per page instead of a bunch of them which explains why the CPM was higher than the normal.<p>I believe this is a far better advertising method for both parties (the companies get more attention to their products and I get a cleaner site, something my users have been appreciating since I started it) but it isn't working.<p>My question: should I insist on my vision (does it work?) or should I just adapt myself to what everyone does?<p>I need to learn about other people's experiences on this field.
======
staunch
1) Adapt yourself to what everyone else does initially.

2) Build some successful relationships with advertisers.

3) Experiment with the most adventurous one in the future.

~~~
iaskwhy
Thanks! This is what's on my mind when I think I have to play along and don't
want to feel bad because of it. It seems like the only way to do it.

------
AmberShah
Try <http://buysellads.com/>

~~~
iaskwhy
It's a good idea and I'm listed there but there's not enough people from my
country using it (forgot to say I'm from a small country). But I do recommend
it mainly to buyers because of the huge selection available!

